# DVR hookup



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I am trying to transfer movies which I saved on my Motorola dvr to my computers external hard drive, I purchased a long usb cord and hooked it up to from computer to dvr, then downloaded Debut video capture device. Upon playing the movie I was trying to record and pressing "record" on the capture software the computer didnt recognize anything. My question is, is there some hardware I should be buying and installing on my computer to complete the download.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How long is the USB cable?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

30 feet


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I had problems with a long USB cable at one time. Move the Motorola dvr to the computer and hook it up with a short USB cable to verify whether it's a cable issue or not.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

Tried it, same thing only worse, when I take the dvr away from tv I lose control of tv, unless I go out and pay $100.00 for 30 ft. of component cables.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this Motorola DVR a Shaw or a Bell product?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

its a cogeco product


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the model number?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

dct6400


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The USB port on the DCT6400 may or may not be activated depending on what services Cogeco provides. 

Thier user guide for the DCT6400 states:

Do not attempt to connect data devices ( USB) without contacting your serviceprovider. Advanced data features require theproper application and network infrastructure to operate. 

You need to contact Cogeco Technical Support at *1-855-887-7774 *and ask if what you are trying to do is possible with their PVR.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

You have solved my problem, this PVR usb port is not activated. thanks.


----------

